# winnebago sightseer 2005



## rdpietz (Jun 21, 2005)

Hi I am new to this forum ,but not new to owning motorhomes. I have a new 2005 Winnebago Sightseer its a good rig, However I have had the backup camera go out 3 times its still under warranty. I am having it done the correct way this time by the mechanic who works on my vehicles he knows his stuff. Also the coach battery for some reason will not start the coach have to use the Aux battery. I was wondering if other people have experienced these same problems? I would like to think that this is a good product but so far its kind of a lemon, I know with all new things , some things are going to happen but the backup camera was wired the first time not getting enough amps so they rewired afew months ago everything was good. Now after the rig sitting for a few months I go to use it and the camera works for a fraction of a second and then gone no more camera. And I call the dealer where I got this from and they have me call Winnebago Industries for the camera and workhorse for the battery with the price of gas who wants to make 200 mile trips to go to the dealer not me. Unhappy in Umpqua oregon.


----------



## donna25 (Jul 29, 2005)

winnebago sightseer 2005

i dont know about your problem, but noticed you live in oregon. thought you might know the answer to my question about rv lots to buy in eugene and corvallis  thanks


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 29, 2005)

winnebago sightseer 2005

Hey rdpietz, Hope you didn't get a lemon; however having said that,3 years ago while staying at the Admiralty Rv Park in San Antonio, TX, we saw a Winnebago Class A adorned with plastic lemons.  The owner was very upset with the manufacturer and dealer.  He had signs in most of the windows proclaiming his displeasure with them. He was trying to use the lemon law to seek satisfaction.  Hope you don't get to that point.  Most all RVs have problems the 1st year.  Usally by the 2/3rd year most are ironed out.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 7, 2005)

winnebago sightseer 2005

See, new rv purchase, Full Timing Forum.


----------

